# [OT] Gentoo nicht schneller als Debian

## longinus

Zur aktuellen Release von Debian 3.1 eine Frage.

Hat Jemand Anderes auch schon die Feststellung gemacht, das Debian Sarge teilweise performater ist als Gentoo mit USE Flags (mit semiprof. Kentnisse über die Flag 'Geschichte') ?

Meine die Entwicklerteams anderer Distributionen machen sich ja auch Gedanken wie sie ihre Distribution optimieren, und solche Feinheiten können dann eventuell nicht mal 'USE Flag Spezialisten' wett machen.

Anderes Thema ist das bei Gentoo scheint es gerade der 'Schlendrian' etwas einreißt, gerade das für viele wichtige Mysql 4.1 ist bei Gentoo noch immer nicht stabil/installierbar genug für Produktionsserver, da hat selbst das als "Jahre hinterher" verschriehene Debian mehr zu bieten  :Sad: 

Das Konzept von Gentoo kann überzeugen, aber wenn dann die Praxistauglichkeit unter einer unzureichenden Paketpflege leidet, Schade um so eine geniale Idee  :Sad: 

----------

## loki99

ääähhh...geradeaus gefragt: willst du hier einfach nur trollen oder hast du nur das konzept der use-flags nicht verstanden?  :Confused: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Die USE Flags sind nicht dazu da, etwas zu optimieren, sondern um Features der Packete ein/auszuschalten.

Optimieren kann man miestens mit den CFLAGS Variable, aber ich denke, dass man kaum Unterschied merkt zwischen Debian und Gentoo. Gentoo hat auch eine andere Philosophie.

----------

## limes

Ist der Titel eine Feststellung oder eine Frage?

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Hat Jemand Anderes auch schon die Feststellung gemacht, ...

 Wer hat denn eine solche Festellung gemacht?

 *longinus wrote:*   

> ... das Debian Sarge teilweise performater ist

 Inwieweit performanter?

----------

## misterjack

Wer hat den gesagt, das Gentoo schneller als Debian ist  :Question: 

oder andersrum

gentoo ist nunmal eine l33t distro, wo mehr oder weniger der anwender gefragt ist.

----------

## tomvollerthun

Wenn ich mir ein bisschen Mühe gebe, kriege ich ohne weiteres ein Gentoo hin, das langsamer läuft als Windows.

In der Version 3.1!

Auf dem Originalrechner

Also: vielleicht liegt's an dir?

cu, tom

P.S.: Was heisst eigentlich semi-professionell in diesem Zusammenhang genau? Dass du ein paar Threads zu dem Thema überflogen hast? Oder die entsprechende Sektion im Handbuch?

----------

## Genone

Meine Meinung: who cares?

----------

## longinus

Sorry, wenn ich da falsch verstanden wurde, meinte wirklich die technsiche Seite und wollte da keinen Kampf BS gegen BS anzetteln.

Das mit den CFLAGS ist mir natürlich Klar, aber das ist ja nur der eine Teil der Sache, mit den USE Flags läßt sich halt meiner Meinung stärker Einfluß auf die Laufzeitgeschwindigkeit von betsimmten Programmen nehmen, z.B. ein Apache der auf das Nötige abgespeckt wurde, bietet weniger Angriffmöglichkeiten und müßte von der Theorie her in den Reaktionszeiten zulegen.

Habe etwa 4 Monate mir die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen um das in der Praxis auf verschieden Pentium Systemen etwas zu verfolgen, aber die Ergebnisse waren leider sehr ernüchternd  :Sad: 

Zu meiner Aussage 'semi-Professionel' beschäftige mit seit etwa 22 Jahren mit Betriebssystemen, seit 12 Jahren beruflich, leider erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren intensiv mit Unix Derivaten, wesswegen ich das 'semi' anfügte.

Die Wechselwirkung aller Flags zueinander kenne ich deshalb noch nicht ausreichend genug, rein die Auswirkungen der Flags sind mir zumeißt bekannt.

----------

## tomvollerthun

 *longinus wrote:*   

> ein Apache der auf das Nötige abgespeckt wurde, bietet weniger Angriffmöglichkeiten

 

Ja, das stimmt zwar, aber mir ist nicht klar, wie daraus 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> und müßte von der Theorie her in den Reaktionszeiten zulegen.

 

gefolgert werden kann.

Mir ist keine Theorie bekannt, die die Angiffsmöglichkeiten auf Programme mit deren Reaktionszeiten korreliert: Es handelt sich meines Wissens um zwei verschiedene Aspekte Programme bzw. Algorithmen zu betrachten, nämlich die (Betriebs-) Sicherheit einerseits und die Performance, also die Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit.

Dabei sind auch wieder verschiedene Aspekte zu berücksichtigen, so wird in der Praxis zwischen der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und dem Durchsatz unterschieden.

Alles in allem wirkt die Schlussfolgerung, die du vornimmst etwas vorschnell. Zitierst du andere Quellen oder sind das eigene Überlegungen?

Aber möglicherweise übersehe ich lediglich den Knackpunkt (wäre nicht das erste mal ;)

cu, tom

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das mit den CFLAGS ist mir natürlich Klar, aber das ist ja nur der eine Teil der Sache, mit den USE Flags läßt sich halt meiner Meinung stärker Einfluß auf die Laufzeitgeschwindigkeit von betsimmten Programmen nehmen

 

das hat aber nichts mit Optimierung zu tun, oder nicht, denn man setzt die USE Flags, die man braucht, denn die USE Flags sind nich dazu da, ein Paket schneller zu machen oder nicht, sondern ein Feature des Pakets ein oder auszuschalten. Dass manche Features den Packeten langsamer machen, heißt nicht, dass es etwas mit der Optimierung zu tun hat oder nicht, denn man schaltet ein/ab in der Regel die Features eines Packets man sie braucht/nicht braucht.

----------

## gimpel

ich nehme (nicht) an dass dein "test" mit apache mit exakt der selben konfiguration auf beiden systemen vorgenommen wurde?

----------

## longinus

Die Umstände waren die Gleichen (gleiche Hardware) und die Einstellungen wurden, so weit wie möglich, gleich gehalten, natürlich verfolgen ja beide Distributionen eine andere Philosophie so kann man von den Settings her nicht 100% Identisch verfahren.

Auswahl der installierten Packete wurde so ähnlich wie möglich gewählt.

Zum Optimieren: Darunter verstehe ich halt nicht nur die Anpassung auf den Prozessor, sondern auch der Kernel, der war beim Gentoo System auf die Hardware angepasst (abgespeckter monolitischer Kernel), beim Debian originaler Modularer ohne Änderungen. Auch gehören die Use Flags, für mich zumindest, zur Optimierung sonst bräuchte man sie ja nicht zwingend  :Smile: 

Zu Reaktiosnzeit und Minimierung der Programme: Klar, ich wollte damit ja auch zwei verschiedene Aspekte ansprechen, mir ist auch nicht bekannt das eine schnellere Reaktionszeit der Programme einen relevanten Sicherheitsaspekt beeinhalten würde.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Auch gehören die Use Flags, für mich zumindest, zur Optimierung sonst bräuchte man sie ja nicht zwingend 

 

nein, die USE Flags sind nicht dafür da, sondern um Features von den Packeten zu aktivieren/deaktivieren, bsp: xmms mit oder ohne mp3 Fähigkeit oder Gnome ohne KDE Unterstützung, usw.

----------

## think4urs11

Einigt euch doch einfach darauf das Wort Optimierung nicht so eng gefaßt zu verstehen.

Optimierung an sich bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Speed sondern ist viel genereller zu verstehen.

Ich optimiere ein System auf meine Bedürfnisse hin und/oder auf die Anforderungen die ich an dieses System stelle in Bezug auf Funktionalität, Ressourcenbedarf, Stabilität, Sicherheit, Optik usw.

Die Mittel dazu sind CFLAGS, USE-FLAGS, LDFLAGS, Paketauswahl, conf-files und und und (die verwendete Hardware z.b.)

Ein wirklich optimales System kann es sowie so niemals geben, man kann nur versuchen sich daran bestmöglich anzunähern.

----------

## gabelhonz

 *Quote:*   

> nein, die USE Flags sind nicht dafür da, sondern um Features von den Packeten zu aktivieren/deaktivieren, bsp: xmms mit oder ohne mp3 Fähigkeit oder Gnome ohne KDE Unterstützung, usw.

 

```
USE="nptl nptlonly" emerge -vp glibc
```

NPTL=Native Posix Thread Library (und diese hat Einfluss auf die SystemPerformance, im "Allgemeinen Sinne")

außerdem gibts da noch Prelinking...etc...

In anderen Foren ließt man sowas wie: "Mein Debian ist so langsam und seit ich Gentoo installierte läuft mein System wieder richtig schnell"

Wer Gentoo schätzt, legt nicht Wert auf die letzten Pünktchen in Performance sondern liebt seine Funktionalität, Stabilität, Skalierbarkeit etc....

Meine Meinung...

Viele Grüße an alle

peace  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Wenn ich bei KDE mittels USE die Unterstützung für Gnome und GTK entferne, wird doch das Programm kleiner. Dadurch sollte es schneller laden und nicht so dick im Arbeitsspeicher liegen. Das kann man bei fertigen Binär-Paketen, wie man sie für gewöhnlich bekommt, nicht beeinflussen.

Wenn ich mich irre berichtigt mich bitte. Aber so hab ich bisher eigentlich schon gedacht.

Auch wenn die Einsparungen dadurch vielleicht nicht sooo gewaltig sind, sollte das Programm doch auf schwächeren Rechnern mit weniger Ram besser laufen.

Franz

----------

## Sn@ke

ich will benchmarks sehen ROFL

gentoo vs. debian ^^

----------

## longinus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="nptl nptlonly" emerge -vp glibc
> ```
> ...

 

Eben, das ist was mich interessiert und wovon ich noch zu wenig Ahnung habe, die mächtigeren Use Flags und ihre Beziehungen und Abhängigkeiten zueinander, habe durch Experimentieren schon ein bisschen herausgefunden, aber das Thema ist so Komplex das durch probieren alleine wohl 'Mann Jahre' nötig wären um auf einen vernüftigen Stand zu kommen.

Irgendwann wird das Entwicklerteam von Gentoo, so und so nicht umhin können die allgemeinen Use Flags, von dem System relevanten eindeutig zu trennen.

Allein 'selinux' und 'hardened' sind so Kandidaten für mich. Vielleicht im Zukunft auch 'uml' und 'zen' ?

Wäre schön wenn es Threads gäbe die das im weiteren Sinn erläutern.

Ach ja und zur Stabilität von Gentoo kann ich nur sagen, wenn man viel Wissen und Zeit hat, sonst sind Lösungen, ich spreche vom produktiven Einsatz als Server, wie Red Hat ES 4.0 oder SuSE ES 9.0 doch der schneller Weg zu einen stabilen und sicheren System.

Allein das Konzept von Gentoo ist halt so genial, auch wenn teilweise von *BSD geklaut, und noch Etwas in den Kinderschuhen (siehe Oben)  :Smile: 

@Think4UrS11

Genau das meinte ich  :Smile: 

@Sn@ke

Welche Benchmarks? Grafische Oberfläche? Netzwerkstreßtest? Geschwindigkeit beim rippen?

----------

## Sn@ke

war nicht ganz ernst gemeint  :Wink: 

aber wenn du es ernst meinst, dann was praxistaugliches:

Debian Sarge 3.1 vs. Gentoo Stage1 2005.0

- Kernel 2.6.11.11

- KDE 3.4.1

- "nur das nötigste"

- Benchmarks a la "PC Mark 2004" und "3D Mark 2005"

- Rippen mit DVD-Shrink

- Packen mit Gunzip

ach lassen wir das^^

----------

## Sas

Alle Jahre wieder oder wie? Natürlich kann man Benchmarks interpretieren und angreifen so viel man will.

Um auch nur ein halbwegs aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen, sollte man mindestens folgende Punkte beachten:

- gleicher Kernel

- genau gleiche Versionen (inkl. Patches etc.) der getesteten Pakete

- gleiche Konfiguration

- gleiches Dateisystem

- gleiche Hardware (sowieso)

- gleiche Systemumgebung (Was läuft sonst noch so? Ressourcenverbrauch?)

- gleiche und wiederholte Tests

Jetzt kann man natürlich argumentieren, dass Kernel und Dateisystem Teil eines Betriebssystems sind und deshalb nicht gleich sein sollten, einen Benchmark, bei dem auch Nicht-Linux-Kernel (Open- und FreeBSD) mitherangezogen wurden, habe ich auf die Schnelle hier gefunden: http://eradman.com/app/article?code=osbenchmark1

----------

## Carlo

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Allein 'selinux' und 'hardened' sind so Kandidaten für mich.

 

```
hardened - activate default security enhancements for toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils)

selinux - !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur
```

Und das Hardened Gentoo Projekt bietet mehr als ausreichend Material, sich zu informieren. Mir fällt eine ganze Menge Problematisches zu Use Flags ein, aber diese beiden sind doch recht eindeutig.

----------

